
TRAI says no to differential pricing, supports net neutrality - nithinr6
http://www.hindustantimes.com/tech/trai-s-says-no-to-content-based-differential-tariff-offers-supports-net-neutrality/story-1pOAI14aHvXYRu3AQNzMjP.html
======
nileshtrivedi
This is historic and is going to set a precedent for a number of countries.
TRAI has taken a stance against zero-rating/differential pricing when even FCC
did not (leaving scope for T-Mobile and Verizon's net-neutrality-violating
schemes)

------
goddamnsteve
Honestly, TRAI restored our faith. They literally saves us.

